
A unit testing framework for Sinclair ZX Spectrum assembly - kiyouta
https://github.com/rhargreaves/zx-spec
======
nasirmaziz
Oh wow! My first code I ever wrote was on ZX Spectrum computer. What a jog
down the memory lane to those good ol' days. Peek Poke GoTo GoSub Return. Took
a stab at Z80 Assembly at that time but ended up playing Saboteur video game
on ZX Spectrum+

My friend and I used to "transfer" video games across the city between our
Sinclair Spectrums by plugging cassette players to the analog phone lines and
then feeding the output directly to the computer data input/output jacks on
the other end. We did the same with the programs and data we wrote to solve
math problems. And this was in the early/mid 80's where we "invented" our own
Internet/BBS system as a necessity.

Ok, just random thoughts. Maybe irrelevant to the post but just felt compelled
to share.

~~~
stevekemp
Mine too. Our family moved house and that year we all shared a single present
which was a 48k Spectrum, with a bundle of ten games. The tape-player didn't
work, so my sisters lost interest - I read the (orange) manual from cover to
cover instead.

I suspect I'd have gotten interested in coding eventually regardless, as most
of my efforts were hacking games for infinite lives, but it was definitely my
defining moment.

------
Razengan
I have always wanted to get into assembly programming ever since I was a kid,
growing up on those magazines with “listings” that you could type in to play
games (something that I hope gets rekindled in the current era, on devices
like the iPad with Swift Playgrounds; kids getting simple new games by
literally typing in their source code.)

Then the Commodore 64 came along with its more complex features, and it got
more intimidating. Decades later, I dabbled in GameBoy Advance homebrew for a
very short while, but my life still feels incomplete without having made a ZX
Spectrum game in assembly. I hope to get around to it one of these days.

~~~
nasirmaziz
I know what you mean. Ping me when you embark on that journey!

~~~
Razengan
I’ve been meaning to dig up those old books and magazines, and try to only use
the resources that were available back then, and try them out on an accurate
emulator.

Effectively going back in time seems to be the best way to correct that wrong
and fill the hole of an unfulfilled ambition. :)

~~~
nasirmaziz
Preach! I am actually looking for one on eBay as we speak.

------
gjkood
My first computer experience was with its under-powered sibling, the ZX81 [1].
Typing in and running silly little BASIC programs was the most exciting thing
in those days.

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZX81](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZX81)

------
reuben_scratton
Could have done with this in 1986! :-)

